# Chinese Offline Cnc Controller Ddcs V1.1



## tklus (Jun 25, 2016)

hey guys,
After doing a bunch of research on stand alone cnc options I ran across this one. 
Looks like a pretty good deal and fully featured.
Does anybody have experience with this control? I ordered one and can post my experience when it shows up. I will be putting it on a PM-25MV manual mill. 

I currently have a cnc router that is arduino controlled with GRBL firmware. It works good but it would be nice to have a more traditional cnc machine control for the mill.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Sewdude (Feb 26, 2017)

That looks interesting seams one could add a motor one at a time as needed until ready to cnc it. 

Tell us what you think


----------

